# Reelfoot lake this morning



## Orangefeet (Jan 25, 2021)

https://www.stategazette.com/story/2861781.html


----------



## JROESEL (Jan 25, 2021)

Oh wow that’s sad, prayers for there families


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 25, 2021)

2(!)....(?).
Please follow up and keep us apprised...
 Trying to think how it could be two. Probably not accidental.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 25, 2021)

Argument over a spot or something petty if I had to guess.  Shame.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 26, 2021)

The guides are crazy serious about their blinds and don’t like other folks around them on that lake but I wouldn’t think it could get that crazy. Duck hunting isn’t worth killing anyone over.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 26, 2021)

ghadarits said:


> The guides are crazy serious about their blinds and don’t like other folks around them on that lake but I wouldn’t think it could get that crazy. Duck hunting isn’t worth killing anyone over.



To sane folks like you and I it ain’t. I’ve been in a crazy situation before though on public land and guns were drawn.  I couldn’t believe it.  Thankfully was able to diffuse the situation.  Reminded me the minute I read this article.


----------



## Orangefeet (Jan 26, 2021)

https://www.wjhl.com/news/regional/...ied-as-person-of-interest-in-double-homicide/


----------



## killerv (Jan 26, 2021)

from another site

Boys were in their blind, they shot at ducks he thought were coming to work his spread. He motored over and killed them, there is a 60ish survivor in the blind as witness.. His wife had recently been diagnosed with a terminal illness and he had early onset dementia. Seems there was bad blood all season long, the young men wearing the ducks out, he not doing so well. He was out of big money, rich from family business and they were just kids.

Vowell's truck and boat trailer are still at the launch site, he is most likely dead in the water somewhere from self inflicted...


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 26, 2021)

Dang thats terrible. Thats why I stay away from places like Reelfoot its just too intense for me. I don't like to be mad when I'm trying to have fun.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jan 26, 2021)

The crazy old man was a business man, family owned this building materials/lumber company.

https://vowellandsons.com/


----------



## kingfish (Jan 26, 2021)

This is a prime example of you just never know how far someone is willing to take things.  Duck blind, public land deer spot, grouper number in the gulf, not worth dying for.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 26, 2021)

Hang him.


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 26, 2021)

Drag the lake Charlie.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 26, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Hang him.





Metro Trout said:


> Drag the lake Charlie.



Then hang him.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 26, 2021)

Terrible situation.  I’ve hunted Reelfoot many times and have never seen anything crazy out there.  Of course it only takes one deranged person for things to get out of hand.


----------



## JROESEL (Jan 26, 2021)

https://wreg.com/news/hunter-witnessed-reelfoot-lake-murders-official-says/


----------



## Turkeytider (Jan 27, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> To sane folks like you and I it ain’t. I’ve been in a crazy situation before though on public land and guns were drawn.  I couldn’t believe it.  Thankfully was able to diffuse the situation.  Reminded me the minute I read this article.



Granted, an extreme situation, but one that illustrates my personal reluctance to turkey hunt on public land. Just too many nut jobs out there.


----------



## JROESEL (Jan 28, 2021)

https://wreg.com/news/search-suspen...or-tells-investigators-what-he-witnessed/amp/


----------



## oops1 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sad


----------



## tucker80 (Jan 28, 2021)

JROESEL said:


> https://wreg.com/news/search-suspen...or-tells-investigators-what-he-witnessed/amp/



Sounds like there may be more to it than that. 
"Hey can I hunt with y'all" 
Bang... doesn't add up.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 28, 2021)

tucker80 said:


> Sounds like there may be more to it than that.
> "Hey can I hunt with y'all"
> Bang... doesn't add up.



So some deranged fool shoots a couple innocent guys and there has to be more to it?


----------



## tucker80 (Jan 28, 2021)

alphachief said:


> So some deranged fool shoots a couple innocent guys and there has to be more to it?



That's what we heard at first, but now the witnesses statement sounds different. I think the statement is a partial truth is all.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 28, 2021)

tucker80 said:


> That's what we heard at first, but now the witnesses statement sounds different. I think the statement is a partial truth is all.


You’re hearing what the media has been told. Or what they make up after they are told.


----------



## tucker80 (Jan 28, 2021)

What has everyone else been hearing? Does anyone here know the parties personally? 

I've read several articles and it just don't add up. There's always more to it and i don't think this is any different. 
It is a shame no matter what the reason was.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 28, 2021)

tucker80 said:


> What has everyone else been hearing? Does anyone here know the parties personally?
> 
> I've read several articles and it just don't add up. There's always more to it and i don't think this is any different.
> It is a shame no matter what the reason was.


I know he’s got two murder warrants out for him


----------



## across the river (Jan 28, 2021)

If you have a Facebook page, look up the backtothelodge podcast and watch it.   A little long, but seems to have more reliable information that most for the nonsense going around.


----------



## asc (Jan 28, 2021)

young guns may have threatened him, never know


----------



## Throwback (Jan 28, 2021)

across the river said:


> If you have a Facebook page, look up the backtothelodge podcast and watch it.   A little long, but seems to have more reliable information that most for the nonsense going around.


Give me the cliffs notes please


----------



## across the river (Jan 28, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Give me the cliffs notes please



Old man had dementia.


----------



## MDTHOMPSO993 (Jan 29, 2021)

alphachief said:


> So some deranged fool shoots a couple innocent guys and there has to be more to it?


https://www.fieldandstream.com/stor...-reelfoot-lake-points-to-duck-hunter-problem/


----------



## alphachief (Jan 29, 2021)

MDTHOMPSO993 said:


> https://www.fieldandstream.com/stor...-reelfoot-lake-points-to-duck-hunter-problem/



They wait until the last paragraph to tell the reader that they basically don’t know the facts.  From what I previously read, the surviving hunter says the shooter was invited into the blind to hunt with them.  Doesn’t sound like much of a confrontation to me.  As for sky busting...the young man that managed the gun department at Final Flight was supposedly a seasoned hunter.  Doubt the group were your typical inconsiderate yahoo skybusters.


----------



## MIG (Jan 31, 2021)

Body of shooter was apparently recovered from the lake around 3pm yesterday.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 31, 2021)

It will be interesting to see how this one shakes out. 

The 70 year old guy just pulling up and shooting two guys for no reason does not make sense.

That doesn't mean that it didn't happen that way though.


----------



## across the river (Jan 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> It will be interesting to see how this one shakes out.
> 
> The 70 year old guy just pulling up and shooting two guys for no reason does not make sense.
> 
> That doesn't mean that it didn't happen that way though.



There are different types dementia that affect different parts of the brain and yield significantly different symptoms.  My grandmother had dementia for a while and just sort of zoned out and couldn't remember people, things, dates, etc..  Eventually got where she couldn't recognize anyone, didn't really respond, etc....

Had a family member that had a different form, but he would have spats where he got extremely violent.  It was weird, because this nice man you ws salt of the earth that you had known for years would act completely different, used words toward people, including his wife, he would have never said before, and just act downright mean and violent at times.  It could seemingly trigger from what seemed like nothing.  If the old man indeed had dementia, I can see it.  It doesn't make sense to a normal people, but I could see it happening.  Now what I do find odd, is the dementia usually progresses, so why the family was letting someone with dementia go hunting by himself I don't get.


----------



## JROESEL (Jan 31, 2021)

https://abcnews.go.com/US/70-year-duck-hunter-allegedly-murdered-men-found/story?id=75590436


----------



## across the river (Jan 31, 2021)

JROESEL said:


> https://abcnews.go.com/US/70-year-duck-hunter-allegedly-murdered-men-found/story?id=75590436



Here is actual audio from the district attorney.  I haven't seen anything credible saying there was a confrontation, though multiple sources like above sort of went with that storyline initially. 

https://www.thunderboltradio.com/di...ess-account-of-deadly-reelfoot-lake-shooting/


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 31, 2021)

across the river said:


> There are different types dementia that affect different parts of the brain and yield significantly different symptoms.  My grandmother had dementia for a while and just sort of zoned out and couldn't remember people, things, dates, etc..  Eventually got where she couldn't recognize anyone, didn't really respond, etc....
> 
> Had a family member that had a different form, but he would have spats where he got extremely violent.  It was weird, because this nice man you ws salt of the earth that you had known for years would act completely different, used words toward people, including his wife, he would have never said before, and just act downright mean and violent at times.  It could seemingly trigger from what seemed like nothing.  If the old man indeed had dementia, I can see it.  It doesn't make sense to a normal people, but I could see it happening.  Now what I do find odd, is the dementia usually progresses, so why the family was letting someone with dementia go hunting by himself I don't get.




Did the guy have dementia? I had not read that anywhere else.


----------



## across the river (Jan 31, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Did the guy have dementia? I had not read that anywhere else.



There are a couple of more legitimate resources that talk about it. the backtothelodge podcast talked about it as well.  I think this link has more truthful information that most.

https://www.dresdenenterprise.com/2021/01/28/reelfoot-shooting-deaths-remains-under-investigation/


All the notions that they were arguing, or shot his swing birds, or had been at it all season, etc.... seem to be made up.  It appears the old man just had an episode or something and lost it for a minute.


----------



## willie1971 (Jan 31, 2021)

did he have a diagnosis of dementia prior to the incident?  that would be key


----------

